# muscle weighs more than fat?



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I know im overweight, but i read muscle weighs more,I always used to be chubby but i feel stronger. is this why im over 200lbs?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ryanharvey said:


> I know im overweight, but i read muscle weighs more,I always used to be chubby but i feel stronger. is this why im over 200lbs?
> 
> View attachment 147708


Yes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

muscle does weigh more than fat and you have a lot of fat if that pic is of you .


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

ewen said:


> muscle does weigh more than fat and you have a lot of fat if that pic is of you .


I agree mate


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

johnnymctrance said:


> I agree mate


actually read it back and i sounded rather cnutish , not my intention .


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

what are you talking about... :confused1: u look hench brah


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah but 10lbs of muscle still weighs the same as 10lbs of fat, correct or am I just stupid :laugh:

Anyhow looks like that other geezer, on the other forum :whistling:

Fuk I'm funny....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah but 10lbs of muscle still weighs the same as 10lbs of fat, correct or am I just stupid :laugh:


 :lol: it does however a tonne of lead carries less volume than a tonne of feathers


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I was told muscle weights the same as fat. It's just the volume that is different.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> :lol: it does however a tonne of lead carries less volume than a tonne of feathers


 :lol:

What a ****ing scholar


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

so whats volume got to do with it exactly?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Yet another troll post from you

(Look at his previous threads)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> :lol:
> 
> What a ****ing scholar


i should have MBE before my name instead of C.U.N.T :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Echo said:


> Yet another troll post from you
> 
> (Look at his previous threads)


X2


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ryanharvey said:


> so whats volume got to do with it exactly?


volume was an example .


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> i should have MBE before my name instead of C.U.N.T :lol:




I'm way to ****ing nice to actually mean it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Worst troll ever. At least be creative you dildo


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ryanharvey said:


> I know im overweight, but i read muscle weighs more,I always used to be chubby but i feel stronger. is this why im over 200lbs?
> 
> View attachment 147708


Mate I've seen your posts with this pic before,

Do you genuinely want training advice or are you trolling


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Ryanharvey said:


> so whats volume got to do with it exactly?


He means rotund....

Don't go anywhere near, any sharp objects..


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Mate I've seen your posts with this pic before,
> 
> Do you genuinely want training advice or are you trolling


im not a troll, this is me, im overweight, i've just started working out again im just looking for opinions and advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Ryanharvey said:


> im not a troll, this is me, im overweight, i've just started working out again im just looking for opinions and advice.


Gotta be Paul, see the Jurno, bombed out again


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ryanharvey said:


> im not a troll, this is me, im overweight, i've just started working out again im just looking for opinions and advice.


Really? Then put up your goals

Current training and diet and you'll get all the help you need


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

johnnya said:


> Really? Then put up your goals
> 
> Current training and diet and you'll get all the help you need


well id like to be 180lbs or a musclier 200, maybe bigger, i work out 3-4 times a week doing a main body part each day, a mixture of free and controlled weights, i don't have a specific diet =/


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> so whats volume got to do with it exactly?


Get two identical containers (same volume). Fill one with body fat, fill the other with lean muscle. The one with muscle in it will be heavier. Same volume - more weight.

Get two people, same height, roughly teh same build, each weighing ten stone, one is 10% body fat - the other is 30% bodyfat - the one with 30% bodyfat will probably look bigger because that extra 20% bodyfat takes up more space.


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ryanharvey said:


> well id like to be 180lbs or a musclier 200, maybe bigger, i work out 3-4 times a week doing a main body part each day, a mixture of free and controlled weights, i don't have a specific diet =/


Mate sort out a diet obviously a calorie deficit diet, are you doing cardio

Still think your a troll though , but if not have a look through the diet and nutrition stickies and get your bf into the mid twenties


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Muscle is more dense than fat.... That's all


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

nobody thought of this pic? first thing that comes to my mind when ppl are asking.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Carbon-12 said:


> nobody thought of this pic? first thing that comes to my mind when ppl are asking.


I don't search thr internet looking for man fat pics :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> I don't search thr internet looking for man fat pics :lol:


That's why @ewens so big :laugh:

God damn I'm funny 

Ah just seen he's dumped the avvy, aye probably just aswell 

Well sat here with my schnapps, and yet another sh1te evening.

Zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> That's why @ewens so big :laugh:
> 
> God damn I'm funny
> 
> ...


Haha your one of tge lucky ones that gets to see my fb avi :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> Haha your one of tge lucky ones that gets to see my fb avi :lol:


Mate I was just thinking, before I opened this up, I was amazed at the physique, I'm 3 stone lighter and have a bigger ****ing bulge, bitch tits, shameful... No excuse....

Respect where due :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Mate I was just thinking, before I opened this up, I was amazed at the physique, I'm 3 stone lighter and have a bigger ****ing bulge, bitch tits, shameful... No excuse....
> 
> Respect where due :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy , I've put alot of hard work in and it's paying off , feeling really good at mo although im back deadlifting and squatting this week after my injury so hoping 50% of max will feel alright .


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryanharvey said:


> I know im overweight, but i read muscle weighs more,I always used to be chubby but i feel stronger. is this why im over 200lbs?
> 
> View attachment 147708


you said you used to be chubby but you wrote on another thread you were bony?

Okay so heres my story, I used to be relatively fit, i've always worked out on and off, at my fittest i was around 170lbs, before that i was a bony 134lbs, then recently I started a new relationship,...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> Thanks buddy , I've put alot of hard work in and it's paying off , feeling really good at mo although im back deadlifting and squatting this week after my injury so hoping 50% of max will feel alright .


Yeah it's been a while, so hopefully no nasty twinges, and let's hope the extended rest had paid off.

The only thing that's going well for me is the tan  Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

cookie1983 said:


> you said you used to be chubby but you wrote on another thread you were bony?
> 
> Okay so heres my story, I used to be relatively fit, i've always worked out on and off, at my fittest i was around 170lbs, before that i was a bony 134lbs, then recently I started a new relationship,...


My weights yoyoed over the years. It's difficult to know from year to year. Iv always worked out but iv always had fat. I was bony up until 17 but that was 5 years ago now.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah it's been a while, so hopefully no nasty twinges, and let's hope the extended rest had paid off.
> 
> The only thing that's going well for me is the tan  Keep up the good work :thumbup1:


Thanks , I cant take all the credit though as @mrssalvatore has helped me massively and I owe my speedy recovery to her .

Glad your tan is going well haha


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

ewen said:


> Thanks , I cant take all the credit though as @mrssalvatore has helped me massively and I owe my speedy recovery to her .
> 
> Glad your tan is going well haha


Lol...I'm sure she'll put the above right, somehow :laugh:

Cheers, been 3 times, on second time misses did say, your face is red lol.

It's getting there back again on Thursday, even the legs are changing colour, maybe I'll be able to wear those 3/4 now :laugh:


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm starting to give up. I'm 209lbs now. I was 203 a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm finding losing weight impossible... I'm getting fatter. I blame work my hours are crazy


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Unless your job is a pie taster it's not working "crazy" hours that are making you fat, it's you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Yup them there pies.


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

its simple you have an over active knife and fork thats putting sh*t in your stomach

doing it faster than you can burn it off


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ewen said:


> :lol: it does however a tonne of lead carries less volume than a tonne of feathers


volume is defined by a boundary , you can compress a tonne of feathers to have less volume than a ton of lead - apply enough pressure to anything to a certain limit and you can create a black hole (its called a schwarzschild radius).

theres people on here that have a better grasp of physics than me and can explain it better , other than that i now sound more of a **** than ewen.

the op is fat because he takes in more calories than his body needs to do whatever daily functions he is doing , he needs to work out his maintenance calories and drop them.

*the person that has a better grasp of physics than me may well be ewen , in which case im ****ed -altho the lesson will be appreciated as i take in infomation like some people eat sweets.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

aqualung said:


> volume is defined by a boundary , you can compress a tonne of feathers to have less volume than a ton of lead - apply enough pressure to anything to a certain limit and you can create a black hole (its called a schwarzschild radius).
> 
> theres people on here that have a better grasp of physics than me and can explain it better , other than that i now sound more of a **** than ewen.
> 
> ...


Leads molecular structure is denser than feathers regardless of how compressed they are .

But I agree the op is fat


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryanharvey said:


> I know im overweight, but i read muscle weighs more,I always used to be chubby but i feel stronger. is this why im over 200lbs?
> 
> View attachment 147708


No, you are over 200lb because you have big bones.

.. with a ****ing great big belly attatched to them.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

ewen said:


> Leads molecular structure is denser than feathers regardless of how compressed they are .
> 
> But I agree the op is fat


yes but we were talking about volume - not molecular structure (the two cant be compared anyway as feathers are made of kerratin which is a mix of elements )

..but yes i agree about the op


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, you are over 200lb because you have big bones.
> 
> .. with a ****ing great big belly attatched to them.


I did say I know I'm overweight.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aqualung said:


> yes but we were talking about volume - not molecular structure (the two cant be compared anyway as feathers are made of kerratin which is a mix of elements )
> 
> ..but yes i agree about the op


Wait wait so the £100 per week kerratin treatment that the mrs has for her hair is just ****ing feather juice??

Mother****ers!


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

ewen said:


> :lol: it does however a tonne of lead carries less volume than a tonne of feathers


Exactly right. It's all to do with density, amount of mass in a specific volume. Interesting far a metre cubed of water at 4 degrees weighs 1000 kg. lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, you are over 200lb because you have big bones.
> 
> .. with a ****ing great big belly attatched to them.


Don't hold back ffs :lol:


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Kickboxer.Stu said:


> Exactly right. It's all to do with density, amount of mass in a specific volume. Interesting far a metre cubed of water at 4 degrees weighs 1000 kg. lol


lol yup, anyone who has or has owned a fishtank quicky finds out how heavy water is when they try to move the bloody thing without emptying it.

*big bones has ****all to do with anything ,unless you have been genetically altered to have to bones of a mammoth you are kidding yourself.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

aqualung said:


> lol yup, anyone who has or has owned a fishtank quicky finds out how heavy water is when they try to move the bloody thing without emptying it.
> 
> *big bones has ****all to do with anything ,unless you have been genetically altered to have to bones of a mammoth you are kidding yourself.


I never said anything about bones.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> I'm starting to give up. I'm 209lbs now. I was 203 a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 147986


Do you actually, genuinely, want help? If so then do this.....exactly as I lay it out.

Give us an exmple of two days diet for you. WHich means...starting tomorrow morning - write down **EVERY SINGLE THING** you eat and drink. Do not miss anything out.

Write it down like this:

8am (or whatever time you first eat): Bowl of porridge (state portion size), whey protein shake (state which one and how many scoops etc)

10am: Tuna sandwich, small horse marinated in chocolate...six pints of stella

etc etc. Basically - lay out the time you eat, what you eat and drink and if it's a proten drink, which one and how many scoops or the portion size.

Also - lay out a typical week's training schedule. Lay it out clearly so we can see exactly what you're doing. The numbers on eth weights don't matter so much, what matters is the structure of teh training (if there is any).

Just to be clear...neither we...nor you....will make a single bit of difference to your physique if you don't do this. Because you actually need to do this, just as the rest of us do.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

kuju said:


> Do you actually, genuinely, want help? If so then do this.....exactly as I lay it out.
> 
> Give us an exmple of two days diet for you. WHich means...starting tomorrow morning - write down **EVERY SINGLE THING** you eat and drink. Do not miss anything out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good idea, I will do a normal food diary today, but i mean normal, i will eat like i have been the past few months so its clear what foods need to be changed. thank you


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

isnt that a pic of that woman that became a man and got pregnant?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm all man, there's no baby in there.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

@Ryanharvey.

What height are you?


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> @Ryanharvey.
> 
> What height are you?


175cm


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

So those pictures are of you at 209lbs and 5 foot 9/10?


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> So those pictures are of you at 209lbs and 5 foot 9/10?


I'm just 5 foot 9 yep.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

eezy1 said:


> View attachment 148053


Exactly the same man.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah but 10lbs of muscle still weighs the same as 10lbs of fat, correct or am I just stupid :laugh:
> 
> Anyhow looks like that other geezer, on the other forum :whistling:
> 
> Fuk I'm funny....


You are forgetting the extra glycogen that more muscle will hold, so ultimately yes muscle does weigh more than fat.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I have bad news for you. You're pregnant.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> I have bad news for you. You're pregnant.


I thought you were going to have something useful to say. My bad.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> I have bad news for you. You're pregnant.


Also I don't think pregnant women have lovehandles like this.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> I thought you were going to have something useful to say. My bad.


Ok.....something useful, you don't need UKM or a doc you need to see an endocrinologist.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Ok.....something useful, you don't need UKM or a doc you need to see an endocrinologist.


I went for a checkup at the doctors the other day, apart from my weight I'm perfectly healthy.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, and fat floats on water, muscle sinks...so yes it is heavier...''by volume''.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> I went for a checkup at the doctors the other day, apart from my weight I'm perfectly healthy.


Your doctor is a liar...refer him to me if you like. Having a slab like that out in front of you is not healthy.

I've been 15 stone and more of muscle AND 15 stone of fat at times and I didn't look anything like you do in those pictures.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Your doctor is a liar...refer him to me if you like. Having a slab like that out in front of you is not healthy.
> 
> I've been 15 stone and more of muscle AND 15 stone of fat at times and I didn't look anything like you do in those pictures.


i agree , the doc is clueless .


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm saying I have normal cholestral, bloods etc.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ryanharvey said:


> I'm saying I have normal cholestral, bloods etc.


how with a pornch like that ?


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I still work out? *paunch


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> I'm saying I have normal cholestral, bloods etc.


Ah well...MY bad so...you are indeed healthy after all and we are of no use to you. Congratulations. I bet it's a boy.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

Obviously I'm not healthy. But sitting here saying I'm pregnant is hardly constructive.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> Obviously I'm not healthy. But sitting here saying I'm pregnant is hardly constructive.


So now, you've decided youre not healthy even though you just said your doctor said you were. I agree. Im not sure what Im agreeing to anymore though. In fact, I'm not sure what your point or question is anymore.

You're far from the best troll whos ever been here by the way...youre marginal at best.

Keep 'em coming, I've a quiet day today.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Yeah but 10lbs of muscle still weighs the same as 10lbs of fat, correct or am I just stupid :laugh:
> 
> Anyhow looks like that other geezer, on the other forum :whistling:
> 
> Fuk I'm funny....





Hafpor said:


> Gotta be Paul, see the Jurno, bombed out again


You on about me by these comments? We are both men so lets be honest.


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Muscle does not weigh more than fat ! 1kg of muscle and 1kg of fat weight exactly the same. Muscle is more dence than fat so occupies less space.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

aad123 said:


> Muscle does not weigh more than fat ! 1kg of muscle and 1kg of fat weight exactly the same. Muscle is more dence than fat so occupies less space.


Haven't you just defeated your own argument there?

Anyway - that aside - ..........As for the troll thing...i'm not convinced he the OP is trolling now. We'll see I guess......


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

kuju said:


> Haven't you just defeated your own argument there?
> 
> Anyway - that aside - ..........As for the troll thing...i'm not convinced he the OP is trolling now. We'll see I guess......


I'm not trolling, some people are just looking to insult and argue with me.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

paulandabbi said:


> You on about me by these comments? We are both men so lets be honest.


 @Hafpor ?? :whistling:


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHABAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


I work from 1-10 which essentially means I have no chance to eat normally during my day, I never get a chance to eat during work so by ten I clock I'm starving and overeat.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> So now, you've decided youre not healthy even though you just said your doctor said you were. I agree. Im not sure what Im agreeing to anymore though. In fact, I'm not sure what your point or question is anymore.
> 
> You're far from the best troll whos ever been here by the way...youre marginal at best.
> 
> Keep 'em coming, I've a quiet day today.


 all I meant was apart from my weight I'm healthy. Obviously the fat is unhealthy but it's hardly a deal breaker for me to roll over and die. I'm not a troll.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

kuju said:


> Do you actually, genuinely, want help? If so then do this.....exactly as I lay it out.
> 
> Give us an exmple of two days diet for you. WHich means...starting tomorrow morning - write down **EVERY SINGLE THING** you eat and drink. Do not miss anything out.
> 
> ...


Okay so here's everything I ate yesterday, bare in mind I work from 1 to 10 so nearly all my calories are before or after 10am glass of whole milk, 10.58 am foot long tuna mayo and cheese baguette. 11.38am glass of whole milk. 4.05pm red bull and a few sweets. 10.15pm babybel. 10.30pm 8 chicken nuggets and chicken sandwich with Mayo and cheese. 23.03pm sweets. 23.30pm 500ml frozen yoghurt. 12.00pm glass of whole milk. 12.28pm 1 chocolate donut. I also drank lemonade and a fair bit of water.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> Okay so here's everything I ate yesterday, bare in mind I work from 1 to 10 so nearly all my calories are before or after 10am glass of whole milk, 10.58 am foot long tuna mayo and cheese baguette. 11.38am glass of whole milk. 4.05pm red bull and a few sweets. 10.15pm babybel. 10.30pm 8 chicken nuggets and chicken sandwich with Mayo and cheese. 23.03pm sweets. 23.30pm 500ml frozen yoghurt. 12.00pm glass of whole milk. 12.28pm 1 chocolate donut. I also drank lemonade and a fair bit of water.


Surely you are trollin?

I respect people for having the courage to post up pics etc when overweight and wanting to make a change but you have to help yourself also. Unfortunately for you, you haven't even started doing anything for yourself and expect people on here to give you an easy fix.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> Okay so here's everything I ate yesterday, bare in mind I work from 1 to 10 so nearly all my calories are before or after 10am glass of whole milk, 10.58 am foot long tuna mayo and cheese baguette. 11.38am glass of whole milk. 4.05pm red bull and a few sweets. 10.15pm babybel. 10.30pm 8 chicken nuggets and chicken sandwich with Mayo and cheese. 23.03pm sweets. 23.30pm 500ml frozen yoghurt. 12.00pm glass of whole milk. 12.28pm 1 chocolate donut. I also drank lemonade and a fair bit of water.


I'm going to carry on assuming you're not trolling........for now.

That is an absolute garbage bucket of a diet mate. Seriously - change it - all of it. That's why you're overweight. You eat crap. And lots of it.

What job do you do which means you can't eat for 9 hours solid?!

Get rid of the red bull, the sweets, the processed crap (nuggets), the huge amount of bread, the donut and the soft drinks.

Swap the milk drinks for protein shakes made with water.

I don't have time right this minute to really address this but you basically need a complete overhaul of everything you eat. You need to make a permanent change to your diet....that doesn't mean go on a diet..it means changing the way you eat - completely and permanently.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

I see Zyzz #2 in the Op.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Ryanharvey said:


> I work from 1-10 which essentially means I have no chance to eat normally during my day, I never get a chance to eat during work so by ten I clock I'm starving and overeat.


Do you eat anything at work. Look at intermittent fasting. Essentially it's as you described your eating habits, except people don't overeat, so that's no excuse IMO.


----------



## dazwhite (Apr 2, 2014)

engllishboy said:


> Do you eat anything at work. Look at intermittent fasting. Essentially it's as you described your eating habits, except people don't overeat, so that's no excuse IMO.


Yes, Intermittent fasting is fantastic. You don't have to make any huge adjustments (if any) to the way you normally eat. There is quite a lot of research to suggest that fasting also promotes the natural release of growth hormone.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

I know my diets awful but I was showing you what I eat normally before working on changing my eating habits, I just bought calipers so I can correctly figure out my body fat, bmi etc but I think I'm measuring in the wrong place? It seems to little.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

bmi is horsesh1t.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> bmi is horsesh1t.


Yeah, but in this case is probably quite accurate lol


----------



## Scottyuk (Jan 13, 2014)

Ryanharvey said:


> I know my diets awful but I was showing you what I eat normally before working on changing my eating habits, I just bought calipers so I can correctly figure out my body fat, bmi etc but I think I'm measuring in the wrong place? It seems to little.
> View attachment 148161


I wouldn't bother with them at the moment mate I think you just need to accept that it's "high" and needs to be "lower"


----------



## Walter White (Mar 25, 2014)

badly_dubbed said:


> bmi is horsesh1t.


I disagree.... Horse **** does have some real world uses, so to band it alongside something like bmi is just plain disrespectful


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Scottyuk said:


> I wouldn't bother with them at the moment mate I think you just need to accept that it's "high" and needs to be "lower"


Completely agree.

1. Fix diet - that means removing all processed foods, chicken f'in buggets, subways, sugary drinks and sweets. All of them. Replace the milk drinks with protein shakes made with water. Find a diet you can stick to, to get you started. Have a look at Atkins or something. I don't usually buy into those but right now you just need to change the way you eat and somethign like Atkins has enough books and resources to help you do that.

2. Exercise. That means regular, intense (as in... to teh point where you are breathing very hard and sweating for quite some time). We can help with that....but honestly I think you'd be better off joining some sort of beginners exercise class. Unless you;'re doing a lot of exercise...which i doubt...I would say having that structure and someone motivating you is probably a good thing.

Get yourself to a point where you are more on top of your diet, you are fitter and stronger (that means doing both cardio and weights) and then you can build on it.

Do not expect to get where you want to be quickly. This is a long game...........up to you how much you want it.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

Why not start a journal/log to keep track of your progress, you can also get help from others on here along the way. Its not easy to start on a new programme when your used to eating anything and everything but the results start becoming addictive and its gets a lot easier.

Good luck with it


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

This should be renamed ''The Walter Mitty Thread''. A bf calipers? At that %....jesus H Christ. Too funny.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> This should be renamed ''The Walter Mitty Thread''. A bf calipers? At that %....jesus H Christ. Too funny.


Why does it matter what percentage I am?


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> Why does it matter what percentage I am?


I think his point is....why bother measuring it? Assuming that picture is you then it's safe to say your BF% is extremely high...and for now there's no need to know any numbers, just judge it visually.

I'm assuming you've changed your diet by now and are raring to go with making changes...yes?

Perhaps try this book: http://www.amazon.co.uk/MENS-HEALTH-Power-Training-Performance-Based/dp/1594865841

It will cover everything you could possibly need and lays it all out in a very accessible form. Excellent book.

Maybe start a journal on here logging your progress?


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

kuju said:


> I think his point is....why bother measuring it? Assuming that picture is you then it's safe to say your BF% is extremely high...and for now there's no need to know any numbers, just judge it visually.
> 
> I'm assuming you've changed your diet by now and are raring to go with making changes...yes?
> 
> ...


Yes I'm eating a lot less now -700 cals and I'm doing regular cardio. Haven't lost any weight yet, but I feel like I look less bloated, but maybe I just feel better


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> Yes I'm eating a lot less now -700 cals and I'm doing regular cardio. Haven't lost any weight yet, but I feel like I look less bloated, but maybe I just feel better
> 
> View attachment 148498


Quick points:

700 calories in total is way too low unless you're a small housepet...

Where those calories come from is as important as how many there are. If you ate 700 calories worth of sugar then you're not going to be having a decent diet are you?

Read that book - caluclate your BMR (NOT your BMI) - there are plenty of online calculators....work out your calories needs and then reduce it by 500 calories.

Eat good food.


----------



## Ryanharvey (Mar 11, 2014)

kuju said:


> Quick points:
> 
> 700 calories in total is way too low unless you're a small housepet...
> 
> ...


it was minus 700. I'm eating around 2500. Used I eat over 3000.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Ryanharvey said:


> it was minus 700. I'm eating around 2500. Used I eat over 3000.


Ah - fair enough.


----------



## Paterson1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Good luck man stick at it and keep asking questions although some people on here are being abit harsh. Ignore them as there not thinking if they was in your shoes! Everyone starts somewhere


----------

